
The Downs–Thomson Paradox - kkdaemas
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Downs%E2%80%93Thomson_paradox
======
kkdaemas
With coronavirus restrictions forcing cities to rethink their infrastructure,
more people should be aware of this paradox.

